# Mokume Gane Trident



## wizard (May 26, 2015)

Been working a lot. Did get a chance to make this kitless Mokume Gane fountain pen. Made this a little at a time whenever I could get away to the shop.  Created from a Triple Twist Round Bar of Mokume Gane with Nickel-Silver, Copper and Brass. Finished by sanding lightly but thoroughly with Feldspar powder and patinated to show all three metals. Took my time using the felspar to ensure there was good shearing of the metals. Resulted in defined boundaries of the three metals so as to not overlap and "smear" over the adjacent metal. Has a Bock #6 polished fine nib. Was happy with the result. The Mokume Gane twist triple round bar was custom made by master metalsmith Mike Sakmar.
Thanks so much for looking.
Doc


----------



## mredburn (May 26, 2015)

very cool, great job on keeping the metals from smudging.


----------



## BRobbins629 (May 26, 2015)

A beauty Doc!


----------



## The Penguin (May 26, 2015)

wow Doc...no words. none.


----------



## LanceD (May 26, 2015)

I haven't been around much lately but I'm glad I saw this one. Beautiful one of a kind heirloom.


----------



## MarkD (May 26, 2015)

Someone recently mentioned the lack of WOW pens lately....their back!!!!
Great job Doc!


----------



## MartinPens (May 26, 2015)

Wow. Very impressive. I know nothing about the process but it sounds like a lot of time and attention. Congrats on a fine looking pen!


----------



## Kaspar (May 26, 2015)

Spectacular.  That is fantastic.  *wow*


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 26, 2015)

*Doc as always you leave us scratching our heads looking for words to say. A simple WOW is all I can come up with. *
*Thank you.*​


----------



## jttheclockman (May 26, 2015)

*WOW*

yes I have to agree with the others this qualifys as a WOW pen. The material, the shape, and the consistant flow of the blank from cap to body makes it a real beauty. Now that pen belongs on the front page for sure. One of your most prominent pens. Nice work and thanks for showing.


----------



## skiprat (May 26, 2015)

Absolutely stunning!!! I think this is my favourite of yours so far.!!:wink:


----------



## mark james (May 26, 2015)

Amazing artistry Doc!  Nice to see you had some precious time to play. :good:


----------



## magpens (May 26, 2015)

WOW is right !!!! .... WHAT A BEAUTY !!!! .... Look at the perfect alighment of patterns where the cap and body meet !!!!!


----------



## kruzzer (May 26, 2015)

it sure gets my WOW...


----------



## le_skieur (May 26, 2015)

Nothing to say except WOW!!!


----------



## jsolie (May 26, 2015)

Amazingly beautiful pen!  WOW indeed!


----------



## bobleibo (May 26, 2015)

In addition to what else has been said, the thing that amazes me is how well pattern/grain of the top and bottom barrels line up when closed....a lot harder than it looks.


----------



## Jim15 (May 26, 2015)

Awesome pen.


----------



## magier412 (May 27, 2015)

A beautiful pen indeed.  Love the Mokume Gane you've used and the fit and finish (and immaculate attention to detail) is top notch.  Very well done.  thank you for sharing


----------



## greggas (May 27, 2015)

WOW, thanks for sharing...gorgeous pen, excellent craftsmanship


----------



## Dalecamino (May 27, 2015)

Great work Doc!


----------



## wob50 (May 27, 2015)

A WOW pen to me !!!!


----------



## bluwolf (May 28, 2015)

Another stunner Doc! I've been fortunate enough to see one of these in person. It really is as impressive as it looks. And it was very difficult to give it back:biggrin:

Mike


----------



## wyone (May 28, 2015)

OK.. I am jealous that you held it in your hand!  It is very very very WOW


----------



## nappy155 (May 28, 2015)

WOW!!!!!..that's is gorgeous...!!!!


----------



## The Penguin (May 28, 2015)

bluwolf said:


> Another stunner Doc! I've been fortunate enough to see one of these in person. It really is as impressive as it looks. And it was very difficult to give it back:biggrin:
> 
> Mike


 
I've been to Doc's house a few times. He's tried to give me a pen a few times, but I always decline.

If this one is around next time - I might not. 

:tongue:


----------



## wizard (May 29, 2015)

*Thank you !!*

Actually, the only thing that comes to mind in response to all of your kind comments is WOW!  Thanks so much!
I really enjoy working with Mokume and have made pens and jewelry from the material. It's an amazing sight when you apply the patina and see the reactive metals pop out. 
The jewelry part keeps me out of the doghouse. :redface::wink: 
Again, thank you!!  Doc


----------



## BSea (May 30, 2015)

I have to agree with some of the others.  This is my favorite one of yours so far! I would say the W word, but it would be sort of anti-climatic. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Oh what the heck *WOW!!!*


----------



## Timebandit (May 30, 2015)

Doc, another beautiful pen! It's been a while since I've been on here and seeing your pens and they are a welcome site as always! Your skills at  making these pens are something to cherish. I've just gotten my shop cleaned up and hope to be making pens again soon and I hope I can produce something even close to the level of this pen. Good to see you on here again and hope to talk to you soon.

Justin


----------

